# Cheap salon or a barber shop for males in Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT), Dubai, U.A.E.



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone recommend a cheap gents salon or a barber shop for males in Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT), Dubai?

Appreciate it if prices are mentioned.

Thanks.
Expat on a budget.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In The Hair in Cluster F is where I go, 40 Dirhams for a hair cut with free head massage thrown in.


----------



## naitkris (Jul 24, 2013)

Close Cut Barber Shop in Cluster D (near to JLT Metro Station) - 40 AED and free head massage also


----------



## tanveerkhan (Jan 4, 2014)

You can drive to Al-barsha 3 all the Barber shop charges 15-20aed.

Take care


----------



## mohammedbilal (Mar 17, 2015)

Search it on google where you will find best deals for hair cut as well as salons.


----------

